# CT needle biopsy lung



## fisherdawnmarie

I am unsure of the correct CPT codes for the following CT needle biopsy of the lung:

A guide needle was inserted into the mass and 2 fine needle aspirations were performed. After the fine needle aspirations 6 core biopsies were obtained.

A postprocedure CT was performed.

Could you use CPT 10022 & 77012? Would there be a separate CPT code for the postprocedure CT?

Thank you.


----------



## MLS2

32405/77012:  Biopsy, lung or mediastinum, percutaneous needle


----------



## Mouf1818

At my old job we would code both the fine needle (10022-59) and (32405) in addition to the guidane (77012) although the interventional book tells  you to only code the core when a fine needle is done also.  We would code the fine needle too for tracking purposes so you will need to find out from your company how they want this billed.


----------

